

We think Apple "lost" our 27" iMac - vsloo
http://blog.reamaze.com/2013/01/we-think-apple-lost-our-27in-imac/

======
jpxxx
Uneducated guess: something didn't get logged into GCRM properly and the
record of the repair was blitzed. It sat in back for a few days with nobody
questioning it since it's among dozens of other machines. Then you showed up
and a panic ensues since nobody's even able to confirm the serial number of
the machine in question.

A new iMac is presented. The end.

~~~
vsloo
Probably spot on.

"As a person who just stopped being a genius, I totally agree with the above
point. From day 1 I approached this job with the attitude "I will explore
every angle to fix this under warranty until I am out of options" and this
made the job EXTREMELY satisfying for me. Apple does give you an extraordinary
about of latitude in making those decisions, so as long as you are "really
doing it for the good of the customer", it's usually ok. The biggest issue for
Genii (and the thing that causes many genii to lose their jobs and/or leave)
is the administrative side (ie.... dealing with a system called GCRM ) and
inventory issues (like accidentally replacing a 16 gb iphone with an 8gb
....don;t laugh it happens more often than you think, and its a BIG deal since
our system is not designed correct inventory snafus easily). Their as also
time issues, since Genius Bar appointments are only 20 minutes,so going over
that (which happens quite frequently) is a big deal, and very job
threatening."

